# .

## Anton79

.        ? .

----------

-11 (    ), -6-1, -6-2,-4-2.

----------


## Anton79

?   ?

----------

,   (    )

----------

. 
   .
       (    )

----------

?

----------

> ?


 01

----------


## annet25

-        ..      ????

----------

.    .

----------

> .


?     ?

----------

> (


         !  :yes:

----------

> -        ..      ????



     ?

----------

(,  -),       ,   ,       . 1.4

      ,  .     .

----------


## Nataly2005

,    (  ""),    .       10 ,   1 , .
    -11...      ,  ,    ,    .....  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    (  ""),    .       10 ,   1 , .
>     -11...      ,  ,    ,    .....


  ,   ,      "  ".

----------

> -11...      ,  ,    ,    .....


   -11   ,        -11,       .

----------


## ASD2000

,   ?  ?        ? .

----------

1  10-,  11-.   ...  :Wink:

----------


## Helper-2005

> ? .


   : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=50645196

----------


## ASD2000

!

----------


## ASD2000



----------


## Li_Lu

> -11...      ,  ,    ,    .....


  - 2004,    ,   ...      ,        2006!

----------

- 2005   ,   .        -

----------

, , ,    .   ,  ,   ,          ,     ""  Checkpsn?     ,   -    ?        ?

----------

.  .

----------


## Nataly2005

> , , ,    .   ,  ,   ,          ,     ""  Checkpsn?     ,   -    ?        ?


    ,   ,  ,   ,   .

----------


## Nataly2005

> - 2004,    ,   ...      ,        2006


   2004?   ,    , ,  ,      :Frown:

----------


## Nataly2005

> -11   ,        -11,       .


   ,     ,  ,       :Frown:

----------

,      1, ..  2005,  2006.
//    ,   ,  ,   ,   .//
, ,       .

----------


## Li_Lu

> ,    (  ""),    .





> :
>     -11...      ,  ,    ,    ..... 
> 
>   - 2004,    ,   ...      ,        2006!


...  1 ...

----------


## Nataly2005

> ,      1, ..  2005,  2006.


  ?
    ?

----------

> ?
>     ?


  .

  :      ?     ?       2005 ,    ,    .     ?        01.01.2005  31.12.2005?        ?    ... :Frown:

----------

.   . , ,   .

----------


## .

01.01  31.12.  ,       .       .    -11. ,           .
     .   .   -  .

----------

> .   .   -  .


       22     ...     . :Frown:           ...  ,    ?

----------


## Nataly2005

> .


,     ?...  .

----------


## Nataly2005

> .


     ""?

----------


## .

!        !    ,   .   . ,     ? 
  -          -11,    .(    ). ,        (   168   ),    . -       .       .

----------

,    ..  :Embarrassment: 
      -4-2 ?      ..  :Wow: 
  -     140 .  . ,     -11   " . " ,  ,   .     ??

----------


## yasha_girl

Nataly2005, 

   ,       !

----------

-,  :   -11   2 ,   , ,    ?     -   -4-2,  :      -11.   ,   ?!    15 , 1  -      ?

----------


## yasha_girl

,

   ""      ,    ! !

----------


## Li_Lu

> -11   2 ,   , ,    ?


        -  00001!     Word      ...



> -11.   ,   ?!


 



> 15 , 1  -      ?


   (   )    :Smilie:

----------

-   ,   ,     -    ?!   :Frown:

----------


## yasha_girl

Tab,   ,   . !

----------

,    ,  : "", "04.00", "_", "8.503"  ..    8 ,        2 ?!   :Frown:

----------


## yasha_girl

!!!   ,     Tab   !!!  !   :yes:

----------

,  , , !   :Big Grin:    ,  !
!

  :    !   :Frown:  , ..   69  ,    -4-2  -11. ,      , .     %    ?    , , ,    !  :Dezl:

----------


## yasha_girl

/   ......, 

                     1966 ..            1967 .. 


 280 000                14%                                     8%              6%

 280001 
600000              39200  + 5,5 %       22400  +3,1%   16800+2,4%


 600000     56800                     32320                 24480

----------


## Tigra_buh

?   2.      - .

----------

yasha_girl,  !!!
 ,     -4-2  . 10%  . 4%   ""  :EEK!:       ,   ?!

    ,     -         ?!

----------

, 1  ,

----------


## Tigra_buh

!  ?

----------


## yasha_girl

!!!   !

  , : http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?35666

----------


## yasha_girl

, 

  -      ,        ,        !!!   :yes:

----------


## Tigra_buh

.-  1.4.   2 .     ?

----------

,     1 ,   2 ( )   :Smilie: 

yasha_girl,         -  ?   :Frown:

----------


## Tigra_buh

*yasha_girl*,    -  .   .      - ,   .   :Smilie:

----------

> , : http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?35666


  , , ,   ,     ...  :Frown:  ,    !

----------


## yasha_girl

, 

     (!),   !!!   :Wow:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## yasha_girl

> ,      .



,     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :yes:

----------

,     ,   -   (   ,   ""  )        ??  :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

,    -   12  2%     -?!     , ,    , ?!  :EEK!:   :OnFire:

----------


## yasha_girl

,      !

----------


## yasha_girl

1953  1966 ..     1957  1966 ..     :yes:

----------

?     ,    . 
 10  4%, , ,     2005-2007 .   :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ,   -   (   ,   ""  )        ??


      ,      .      ,  .

----------


## yasha_girl

-!!!      !   :Embarrassment:  
 !     ,     2004

----------

.    1       ,  2006    ,    2005 ,           .  ?

----------

2006 ,    .  ?

----------

-11

----------

" ..     ??"    "  ",

----------

> ,   -   (   ,   ""





> ,      .


       ,   - "  "!!!  :Wow:   -  :Frown:   :Wow:

----------


## .

-11, -6-1, -4-2,  -6-2  .
    ?

----------

"  "!!!
    .   .
    --

----------


## 777

*  .*, 2 ,  ,      :Wink:

----------

:yes:  
      ,    ,   ,      .
 - ??  :Wow: 
:        :Abuse:   ..

----------

, 
gregorma@inbox.ru

----------


## Farmer

.

----------


## Farmer

1-  ,

----------

1    .  101000

----------


## 777

*Farmer*, 141400   :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

*Farmer*,     "1- "?
1   .

----------

,  ,          ?      " "   ,       .  :Frown:

----------

,  ,          ?      " "   ,       .  :Frown:

----------

(   .)

----------

> Nataly2005, 
> 
>    ,       !


,     ,       .     -????      !!!     !!!         ,    .!!!
   ?

----------


## yasha_girl

*,*

    ,   ,          ...

----------

?

----------


## yasha_girl

,  ,        279 999 .

----------

?

----------

> ?


  ?

----------

,      .
  .

----------

, ,    ?

----------


## yasha_girl

?

----------


## WMG

> ,     ,       .     -????      !!!     !!!         ,    .!!!
>    ?


     ?!      ...  .
   2004  ,   :Help!:

----------


## WMG

2004  ?  -  ?

----------

> -  ?


  ""  "".[quote]



> ?!


   "" ..."  "... 2  "-"  "+".

----------


## WMG

:Smilie: ,      :Big Grin: 
    - .  ,         :Frown: 
   ? :Help!:

----------

> ?


      ,      01.01.05  31.12.05.       :
06.04.05-09.04.05, 24.04.05-27.04.05,  ..
   ,       -4-1   (      )  -4-2    ,  1    .

----------


## TanyaBuh

:    :         1979 ..       10%  4% ( , ),     .     ,    ? !

----------

> :    :         1979 ..       10%  4% ( , ),     .     ,    ? !


   - ,      ,  .

----------

?     ?

----------


## TanyaBuh

> - ,      ,  .


  ,  .      ,     ?

----------

, ,     10 ,   1   ,    .  ?     ,     ?     ?

----------


## .

.   -  28 . .

----------

> ,     ?     ?


   1 .      ,     "",      ... :Wow:

----------


## Venera

> ,     ,       .     -????      !!!     !!!         ,    .!!!
>    ?



   -11    "" ? 
    ???

----------

"    ""  Checkpsn?     ,   -    ?"

,       ,  " - 1, -0".    ?   ...   ...     ? 
    ,      ,   ,       ,   ....

----------


## Larik

,  .
http://www.pfrmsk.ru/ukdu/glavypr.htm
     .   .

----------

!!!!!!!!!

----------


## .

-    ,     !     :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      01.01.05  31.12.05.       :
> 06.04.05-09.04.05, 24.04.05-27.04.05,  ..
>    ,       -4-1   (      )  -4-2    ,  1    .


 . 42  ( 122) :

---
  ,   2002 ,  () :
 -4-1      ,       -      ,     "    ",  ** ,      ..;
 -4-2 ( )      ,      -      ,     " "  -6-1.

---

 ,       ,  -4-1.     ,   ,     ,      .   .

----------


## ...

help!!!          ,            ???

----------

.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     
>     - .  ,        
>    ?


      ?   ""?

----------


## lubezniy

> help!!!          ,            ???


    -   ,          ",143992, ,, ,,40   ,1,,33".    ,    -  ,         9.

----------


## ...

.

----------

,  . ,     .  ,     . 
   ,  !

----------

" -    ,     !    "

    ,   ....

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  . ,     .  ,     . 
>    ,  !


,     ,    ,   .        -,        ,   ,    -,      .

----------

-  .   1. ,    
  , ,    1.

----------


## lubezniy

> -  .   1. ,    
>   , ,    1.


,     ,       1? -    ,   1,    . ,   CHECKPSN   ,     ,   .          ,    1 ,   -    "".    "  ",   .

----------


## WMG

> ?   ""?


,    :yes:   -         :Embarrassment:

----------


## WMG

:Help!:    ,   ...
  .       ( 2)  -11,   ?   1?

----------

> -  .   1. ,    
>   , ,    1.


     1.       :Smilie:

----------


## ...

.      (2005) ,                   ,     Help!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> ,   ...
>   .       ( 2)  -11,   ?   1?


  -11()     1.
    -4-1? ,      ,    ,   2.      insert    ,     3 (-4-2 -       ).

----------


## Nataly2005

> .      (2005) ,                   ,     Help!!!!!!!!!!


  :Frown: ...   .

----------


## TAMA

2005     2004-     2004 ,  2005

----------


## 2

!!!      ?

----------


## _

> -  .   1. ,    
>   , ,    1.


    ,   1.   .    ,  .

----------

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  !!!!     .  10    "" ( . )...   ...   ,   4 ... :     / ,      ,   ,     ,   -11  .   .     .   ,     ,       .    ,     ......  :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> .      (2005) ,                   ,     Help!!!!!!!!!!


http://ekzhanov.chat.ru/doc/Adv11Prim.zip

     -11 ( . ),    -     ( D-P-419.doc) -  .   2 ( 00203400.002), , ,    -     .

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!      ?


 16       ()      ,     122, :
--------------
  ,     (),  ()   .     ,   ()  .
---------------

  ,            (    )  - ,       .          .

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!!     .  10    "" ( . )...   ...   ,   4 ... :     / ,      ,   ,     ,   -11  .   .     .   ,     ,       .    ,     ......


    .    100   :yes:

----------

1    ?      .

----------


## Nataly2005

> !!!!     .  10    "" ( . )...   ...   ,   4 ... :     / ,      ,   ,     ,   -11  .   .     .   ,     ,       .    ,     ......


 ...       ,    ,  ,   .
 :Smilie:

----------

> 1    ?      .


     ,     ,       (       ,    .   ,    " "

----------


## 2

1    ? -4-2   -6-1 .
    -  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2

?

----------


## Scorpio_

-11        ,     .    ,    .
  ,  ?  ?

----------


## KseniY

!     . ,           .          5 ,     ,      30.  ,          ..       ,        ,  .

----------

,     ,    ,     .   ,   ,           .     (  10%  4%)   = ..*4/10.
  .=1909,  .=763 (   763,60).
, 1909*4/10=763,60,   763     .      ,   ,          (   ),       1 .  ,         0.

----------


## Katusha

,  :      - (    ).    ; ,   ,  .
 .-.  1.4.

----------


## Katusha

, HELP!!!  :Dezl:

----------


## Katusha

: "    "  "   .    ".      ?!?
, ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  :      - (    ).    ; ,   ,  .
>  .-.  1.4.


    ,    -    .       "" ( ,      ).  ,   , - 78.

----------


## Tigra_buh

*Katusha*,        "-",    .                      .

----------

?     ?   -

----------


## Tigra_buh

,    ,    . ,   ,   , -11- 2 ,  -6-1  . -4-

----------


## Girine

() - ,   (),     30 ,  -11 - 2 .,  - 2., .  -      . 
    ,    .

----------


## Katusha

> "-",    .                     .


Tigra buh,  -  ,     .         (  ).   "-"    ,    .

----------


## Katusha

*,     :*



> : "    "  "   .    ".  .-.  1.4.


 http://www.buhsoft.ru/  Checkpsn,     .   !  .

----------


## Katusha

,   ".-"  : ""   .
 :Smilie:

----------


## jerry

, !
  2  :
1-  .,    
2- -    .
  ?

----------

> 1-  .,


    ,      .   ,    .



> 2- -   .


    ,     .

----------


## Helper-2005

**, .  ,   ,      ,  -   :Smilie:

----------


## jerry

> ,     .


    ?

----------

> ?


   .      1,5 ,     6  :Smilie:

----------


## jerry

? 
   ,       ? :Hmm:

----------

> ? 
>    ,       ?


 -4-2   .  -11    (  "  ")   .

----------


## jerry

,    ! :Sun:

----------


## KseniY

> ,    !


         10%   . .+.

----------


## Helper-2005

*KseniY*,  ?
   ! ( -   -  01.03 !)

----------


## KseniY

> *KseniY*,  ?
>    ! ( -   -  01.03 !)


 ,            . -,    2-        ,        2- ,  .          6-     ,    .           ,      ,      ,         ,     1 .           1 ,        ,     1 , ..  1      .   VIP.                    . .

----------


## Helper-2005

> 6-     ,    .


   ,   -  .



> 1 ,        ,     1 , ..  1      .   VIP.


  ?

----------

,          .  ?

----------


## Helper-2005

**, .      ,         ( ).

----------

> . -,    2-        ,        2- ,  .


  .  ,  ,      ,         .



> 1


  ?
   01.04.1996 N 27-
"  ()      "
 11.             
2.      ,  *  1 *        ,   : .....

----------


## WMG

> ? 
>    ,       ?


25-     ....     ,  ,         ,      (1-3 ).
     11   ....    :Frown:       (10%       ).
      ,    ,     11  (      ),  (  !)      . , ,  1- .

,   . :yes:

----------

!       ?    -11  -  1.

----------


## lubezniy

> !       ?    -11  -  1.


 ?   122  ,        ,  .  ,       .

----------

WMG,      ,    ?    ,      .

----------


## Nataly2005

> ?     ?   -


     ,            , ,   ,   .        .
   ,  ,,,.  .,...  .,          .

----------


## Katusha

> 


,    ,   -6-1  -4-2?   -11  ?
  "" -    ?

----------


## Helper-2005

> ,    ,   -6-1  -4-2?   -11  ?
>   "" -    ?


1)  -1  ( ) - ,  ( ) - 
2)  - 2 .
3) , .    ,   : " ...", , .
(  -  !)

----------


## Katusha

-4-1    ?   ?

     .  ,      -4-2,   -4-1 (   ).     -4-1   -6-1? ?

----------


## Helper-2005

*Katusha*, -4-1 -        . !  :Smilie: 
 -  3- .   :Smilie:

----------


## Katusha

:Smilie: 
P.S.   .

----------


## JulPro

Katusha,   .    -   !!!

----------


## Katusha

..     ?

----------


## Tigra_buh

*Katusha*,

----------


## Katusha

, ,   :
  19.05.05.     . ,       01.08.05.
     ,    : 19.05.05?

----------


## _

()  ,  .  , ..  01.08.05

----------


## Helper-2005

*Katusha*,       : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=72804

----------


## Katusha

,   .   :Smilie:

----------


## WMG

> WMG,      ,    ?    ,      .


13,14  .  .  .

----------


## WMG

.
     ,         ,      . ,    11,    ?  -     .     - ?

----------


## _

> .
>      ,         ,      . ,    11,    ?  -     .     - ?


,  .

----------

...
   ""  . .?

----------


## Helper-2005

> ...
>    ""  . .?


?

----------

> ?


     " ",   , ,  ,  ...,        - . 
        .      ,      .

----------


## Helper-2005

**,   ?
.   ,     .   -    ,   .

----------


## Katusha

-,      .  -    (   ).      ( ),        "". ( .-.1.4.)

----------

> **,   ?
> .   ,     .   -    ,   .


 http://www.opfr.spb.ru/PO.HTM
    .   . --.  ,   ,   -....
,  -   ....  ,   ...,      ,     .

----------

